# New pics of the SR swapped 200sx



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

I just got finished swapping my car from the shitty ass GA16 to the most enjoyable sr20de. I have a highport cam, JWT pp with a 2000 se disc, hotshot gen 5 header, place racing CAI, and 2'' stromung piping with a Greddy Sport muffler. I also got some se-r wheels from my donor car and painted them 2004 Subaru WRX STI Black Mica Pearl.. anyway, im stoked on the new set-up as i have been stomping cars left and right. H22 ludes all day long, rsx type s, focus svt, just little shit like that... comments appreciated.. late


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sick as hell


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looking nice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NismoB14 said:


> I just got finished swapping my car from the shitty ass GA16 to the most enjoyable sr20de.


hey, not all GA16's are shitty...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

clean install


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

HONESTLY,
I'm sure the swap is well worth it in the end, and congrats :cheers: 
But how much did it cost all together, and how much time did you put in?

The reason why I ask is because like most GA owners, I'm still in the proccess of deciding between the SR swap or the GA16DE HS turbo kit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my420sx said:


> The reason why I ask is because like most GA owners, I'm still in the proccess of deciding between the SR swap or the GA16DE HS turbo kit.




just do a custom kit...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Very clean! Any future plans for the sr20?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

when you say "high port cam", does that mean a sam from a previuos se-r, like the 91 intake cam?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i bought a whole wrecked 200sx se-r for 600.. then i sold all the extra parts on ebay and made my money back plus some... sooo, the swap was free. and yes, the highport cam is from the earlier sr20. thanks for the compliments.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> when you say "high port cam", does that mean a sam from a previuos se-r, like the 91 intake cam?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*not so fortunate*

some guy born in 1904 (100 years old!!) pulled out in front of me when i was goin like 30. my aribags went off and domed my friend and i in the face. my carbon hood is in shards, my windshield is broken, stillen lip screwed, front piece, radiator and fans, fenders, halo projectors.. EVERYTHING IS F*CKED... i am going to creep into that senile old f*cks house and murder him... all my hard work is down the drain and insurance will only give me the value of my 1.6.. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. had to vent


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

OMG man...i'm so sorry to see that. I would flip! Not even a week after....a Damn Shame that guy had to pull in front of you. Looks like another victim in the coming weeks of the GG meet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn dawg that totally sux.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn car was bad ass too


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

and thats why old ppl shouldnt be aloud to drive


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That really sucks. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just fix that bitch


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*yeah*

im gunna fix that shit... ive spent WAY tooo much time on this car to let it go like this.... it will return


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

omg...thats blows


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

daaaaaaayyyyyyuuuum.................that sucks guy, sorry to hear it 


but, i got a retarded question. on the sr vc, why is there a infinity symbol? i didnt know they infinits came with the sr20


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> daaaaaaayyyyyyuuuum.................that sucks guy, sorry to hear it
> 
> 
> but, i got a retarded question. on the sr vc, why is there a infinity symbol? i didnt know they infinits came with the sr20


G20's ALL came with an sr20.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah man...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......ive got like 4 of those in the local yard here. DAMNIT! *skips work*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .......ive got like 4 of those in the local yard here. DAMNIT! *skips work*


Fuck up that 100year old. No one over 75 should drive unless they can pass a tough exam. You know why florida sucks? Here's how old people renew their licences: every 6 years, they mail in a renewel request and they get their renewed licence right in the mail. They don't even need to go into the dmv, that means no eye exam, no written test, no reaction test, and no driving test. They can renew their licence as easily as I renew my voter's registration.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Fuck up that 100year old. No one over 75 should drive unless they can pass a tough exam. You know why florida sucks? Here's how old people renew their licences: every 6 years, they mail in a renewel request and they get their renewed licence right in the mail. They don't even need to go into the dmv, that means no eye exam, no written test, no reaction test, and no driving test. They can renew their licence as easily as I renew my voter's registration.


I hear you on the old people thing.. We just had to take away my grandmothers car in St. Pete because she's almost blind and was still driving.. NismoB14 please PM me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my grandparents have friends (we are all pretty close) that were driving well into their mid-80s. He was going around his appartment area, hit the gas instead of the break and ran the car at a low speed into a pole. That's what it took for him to realize he shouldn't be driving.

My grandparents are another story, they're still driving. My grandma is all over the road, my grandpa sideswiped another car (no damage) while I was in the car. His car has dents and dings all over it.

Another friend of my grandpa's is 90. He went to renew his licence. He was so stupid, rather than mailing in his renewal form (which would automatically renew his licence), he drove to the DMV, failed the eye exam (with his only good eye). From what I heard, he took some woman that works at the DMV out to lunch, handed her $50, and she pulled some strings to get his licence back.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> From what I heard, he took some woman that works at the DMV out to lunch, handed her $50, and she pulled some strings to get his licence back.



That's Florida for ya  :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Another friend of my grandpa's is 90. He went to renew his licence. He was so stupid, rather than mailing in his renewal form (which would automatically renew his licence), he drove to the DMV, failed the eye exam (with his only good eye). From what I heard, he took some woman that works at the DMV out to lunch, handed her $50, and she pulled some strings to get his licence back.



90 years old and still pimpin


----------



## darithS (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't those already come stock with sr20's???


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No, 200sx's dont come stock with Sr20.. SE-R 200sx's do. but not base/sE models


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

its good you are okay. the car is just material.


----------

